# what chain are you dirt jumpers using



## elnegro (May 2, 2009)

i'm in need of a good sturdy chain....tried one of those half links and broke it twice in about a 24 hour span moved on to a kmc bmx chain and it snapped last night,can anyone recommend a good chain..im tired of scooterin my bike home,thanks for the input


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

What kind of riding are you doing?


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

He does trials over chain saws.

Its pretty weird that you're breaking so chains so quickly.
For now why don't you carry a mini chain tool and a few extra links with you?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

KMC 410H Don't get the regular 410, they are wimpy.

If you're REALLY hard on chains, get a wipperman.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

wippermans are bad ass but hella expensive.

But I'm curious to what type of riding he's doing cuz if he's grinding which is resulting in his chain breaks, going left side might help. 

I grind all the time on both sides, my left side grinds are clean with my right sides being sloppy. That resulted in my breaking chains all the time no matter how heavy duty I went. Finally my boy gave me a LHD rear wheel and haven't broke a chain since.


----------



## elnegro (May 2, 2009)

well the first time the chain broke i was taking off from a dead stop...the next 2 incidents i hadn't even put the hammer down was just tryin to get some momentum and snap,i just ride the streets bunny hops some pavement drops just shredding the urban terrain,i'm gonna look into some of your suggestions thanks alot for the input i'll let yall know what i decide again thank you


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The 410H is nice, because they are real cheap.... $10 at danscomp, so you can buy several at a time, and replace them often.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

sram PC7X


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

Are you installing the chains correctly? Is the chainline straight? I second the wipperman ig8 chain. I got one after breaking a chain and smashing my knee on the stem. Now, the chain eats through my drivetrain.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

just put a BMX KHE half link hollow-pin chain on my new bike. 30-14 gear. by the way the KHE chain is short... might not be long enough if you run anything bigger than 30-14 on an MTB.


----------

